
The world is your casino. But bettors beware–the house always wins - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/28/2050/know-when-to-hold-em-rp
======
Rmilb
Fascinating. This MircoRisk Insurance market is closer than most people think.
If Ethereum[1] and Augur[2] are successful(a big if), then these types of
mirco insurance contracts are just around the corner. The possibilities seem
endless if this technology can work.

1\. [https://ethereum.org/](https://ethereum.org/)

2\. [http://www.augur.net/](http://www.augur.net/)

